
Facebook thinks the answer to its fake news problems is Wikipedia - wslh
https://www.fastcompany.com/40477586/facebook-thinks-the-answer-to-its-fake-news-problems-is-wikipedia
======
Bucephalus355
Jesus H. Christ all they’re doing is adding a link to something else on the
internet and they think that’s even remote attempting to fix the problem?? How
many product managers and engineers came together to build that solution?

This is just awful. Has anyone looked at certain wikipedia pages for towns or
politicians? They’re all written by PR flaks and Chamber of Commerce
committees.

Facebook, in their desire to do nothing and spend no money, wants to push the
responsibility of this onto the free web?? Did they even make a donation to
Wikipedia??

Facebook (and Google) are utterly incompetent, atrophied husks of corporations
devoid of all creativity. They offer nothing, build nothing, and do nothing.
This is so sad.

FYI here is the Oct 5th official release:
[https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2017/10/news-feed-fyi-new-
test-...](https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2017/10/news-feed-fyi-new-test-to-
provide-context-about-articles/)

------
Top19
Oh what a surprise, the guy in charge of this “idea”, Andrew Anker (tagged in
press release), went to a private boarding school in Connecticut that has an
endowment of $500 million.

For anyone wondering why I’m pointing this out, it’s not that I’m anti-
intellectual but just a vague sense that the more prestigious one’s education
the greater threat to society / less competent they seem to be.

It is a generalization, but it comes specifically from this book:

Excellent Sheep: The Miseducation of the American Elite and the Way to a
Meaningful Life
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/1476702721](https://www.amazon.com/dp/1476702721)

EDIT: Anker was a board member of Pando, a site of some integrity and which
chose to switch to the subscription model (good choice), so want to mention
that at least. Thanks for supporting them Anker, sorry you had to go over 100%
to the dark side though.

